
T-Mobile says hackers may have made off with 2M users’ personal data - hvo
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/08/24/t-mobile-says-hackers-made-off-with-some-users-personal-data/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.6b765b40990e
======
sp332
Including hashed passwords.
[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/a3qpk5/t-mobile-h...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/a3qpk5/t-mobile-
hack-data-breach-api-customer-data)

